

Yelp sucks: a short story - girmad
http://blog.picklepickle.co/2015/07/09/yelp-sucks-a-short-story/

======
joshuarotenberg
Couldn't agree more, with this article. IMO, stars belong in the sky and
Hollywood. But I haven't seen a better solution.

